# [OT] opera compie 10 anni e regala il keycode!

## Wise

Salve...

Scusate per l'ot ma mi sebra una notizzia utile e un iniziativa lodevole...

http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=4297&numero=999

Riassunto:

Opera compie 10 anni e se andate in questa pagina entro le 12 del 31 agosto:

http://my.opera.com/community/party/

cliccando sul bottone Go Free Now ! e dando un indirizzo di email ti danno gratuitamente il keycode

per toglere i banner publicitari da opera...

una buona occasione per povarlo senza fastidi...

----------

## GuN_jAcK

molto apprezzato  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  mi sono registrato subito.. e credo che è la volta buona che lo provo.. anche se ammetto che da Firefox non mi ci schioda nessuno così tanto facilmente  :Razz: 

----------

## Guglie

opera non è open-source vero?

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *Guglie wrote:*   

> opera non è open-source vero?

 

no.. è proprietario :/

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bellina l'iniziativa  :Very Happy: 

E' vero che da FF è difficle schiodarsi, ma va provato: in passato è stato un faro ed una guida per gli altri prodotti in fatto di usabilità e innovazione. Molte delle brillanti idee che ora usiamo giornalmente in firefox in passato sono state prerogativa di Opera.

Purtroppo l'interfaccia nella release 7 aveva perso IMHO la semplicità e completezza di un tempo, lasciando il posto ad un gran casino, con interfacce e barre sparse un po' ovunque. Certo, le si può spostare e fare in modo di avere un ambiente personale: mala proposta di default, non mi aveva lasciato entusiasta come in passato.

Per fortuna, con questa release 8 sono tornati sui loro passi: la disorganizzazione ha lasciato il posto alla semplicità!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

grazie della segnalazione, ne ho approfittato subito  :Smile: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

in effetti bisogna abituarsi alle sottili differenze che ci sono con firefox, x es. le tab ragionano in maniera differente, però ha tante piccole opzioni che possono essere impostate da resderlo assolutamente unico. l'unico problema erano i banner pubblicitari, se adesso non ci sono più... emerge! a me!

----------

## hardskinone

Quando usavo windows e non c'era ancora FF il mio browser era Opera. Ottima iniziativa. Se vi capita di pagarlo sono soldi spesi bene fino al centesimo.

----------

## X-Drum

dio mio!!!!!

da oggi ho un nuovo nemico mi becca alcuni css (correttamente visualizzati in FF e xexplod-cabum)

peggio di exploder :O

ma....ci sono rimasto male

----------

## Lucha

io invece l'ho provato, ho cambiato subito tema e devo dire che mi piace!

quasi quasi lo affianco alla mitica volpetta  :Very Happy: 

anche se non è estensibile come quest'ultima  :Razz: 

...ah, se solo fosse FLOSS!!! :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## federico

MITICO !!!!

Mi sono registrato subito!!!

Utilizzo opera tutte le volte che FF fa cilecca, e non mi tradisce mai. Opera e' un ottimo browser!

Fede

----------

## Apetrini

Ottimo... lo proverò di sicuro...

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> E' vero che da FF è difficle schiodarsi, ma va provato: in passato è stato un faro ed una guida per gli altri prodotti in fatto di usabilità e innovazione. Molte delle brillanti idee che ora usiamo giornalmente in firefox in passato sono state prerogativa di Opera.

 

Beh, in tutta onestà per provarlo non é che quel banner desse particolarmente fastidio.  :Rolling Eyes: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Utilizzo opera tutte le volte che FF fa cilecca, e non mi tradisce mai. Opera e' un ottimo browser!

 

Si... ho dovuto installare Opera per fare un biglietto aereo in un sito che era annegato nel javascript "ie-only".

Probabilmente l'unico (grosso) difetto é il non essere OpenSource.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Con soddisfazione ho constatato che nella release 8 sono tornati sui loro passi, circa l'interfaccia utente, e devo dire che è tornata ad essere leggera ed intuitiva come in passato [release 7 esclusa  :Evil or Very Mad:  ]. Ritiro il mio commento negativo di cui sopra e vi invito A SBRIGARVI!!! MANCAN solo 2 ore alla fine della festa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raffo

approfittato  :Smile: 

----------

## Josuke

queste sono le cose che rendono la giornata più allegra

----------

## btbbass

Ottimo, emergiato subito, ma c'è un problema:

Se lo faccio partire da root nessun problema, ma se lo faccio andare da utente, mi da un laconico 

```

segmentation fault

```

che fare???

Devo dare qualche permesso alla cartella in cui è installato???

----------

## Alberto Santini

si anch'io ho approfittato.. uso opera da ormai 3 anni e devo dire che appena mi capita di navigare con firefox divento pazzo.. opera francamente e' piu' veloce.. e si puo' usare senza quegli ingombranti bottoni (avanti, indietro, stop, reload, etc) ah... potere dele mouse gestures.. inoltre gli opera buttons mi offrono un launcher menu a portata di browser... credo sia il migliore tra i sw non-opensource  :Wink: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ho trovato con cui finalmente posso navigare nel sito dell'airone!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

bug di revdep-rebuild con opera (tenta di riemergerlo ogni volta)

fix: serve la versione di gentoolkit >= 0.2.1_pre4 e bisogna aggiungere nel make.conf

```
SEARCH_DIRS_MASK="/opt/opera"
```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Alberto Santini wrote:*   

> si anch'io ho approfittato.. uso opera da ormai 3 anni e devo dire che appena mi capita di navigare con firefox divento pazzo.. opera francamente e' piu' veloce.. e si puo' usare senza quegli ingombranti bottoni (avanti, indietro, stop, reload, etc) ah... potere dele mouse gestures.. inoltre gli opera buttons mi offrono un launcher menu a portata di browser... credo sia il migliore tra i sw non-opensource 

 Per completezza, anche FF ha le mouse gestures http://optimoz.mozdev.org/gestures/

----------

## GuN_jAcK

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Alberto Santini wrote:*   si anch'io ho approfittato.. uso opera da ormai 3 anni e devo dire che appena mi capita di navigare con firefox divento pazzo.. opera francamente e' piu' veloce.. e si puo' usare senza quegli ingombranti bottoni (avanti, indietro, stop, reload, etc) ah... potere dele mouse gestures.. inoltre gli opera buttons mi offrono un launcher menu a portata di browser... credo sia il migliore tra i sw non-opensource  Per completezza, anche FF ha le mouse gestures http://optimoz.mozdev.org/gestures/

 

ahhh che goduria  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Ã¨ proprio comodo con il mouse gestures  :Smile: 

cmq tornando a opera non lo sapevo che lo integrasse nativamente...

----------

